# Racking Wine - Siphon Filter



## jarrad (19/6/09)

I'm pretty sure I played a game called siphon filter once, but it had little relevance to home brewing.

Some of my country wines start off a bit chunky with fruit pulp:





It can be a bit tricky racking because the siphon gets clogged very easily. I've thought about taping a mesh bag around the end of the tube which would be pretty easy, but what are some other ways of getting around it?

The base of the brew in the pic is a 3kg can of fruit salad that I got given.. bit of an experiment but I sure as hell wasn't going to eat 3kg of canned fruit salad!


----------



## pdilley (19/6/09)

What is your racking technique?

Do you put the racking cane in and rack or do you position it over any sediment?

Is the end of the racking cane cut off straight or at a diagonal?

Do you rack all liquid out or leave some above the sediment layer?

What diameter is the cane?


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Pumpy (19/6/09)

jarrad said:


> I'm pretty sure I played a game called siphon filter once, but it had little relevance to home brewing.
> 
> Some of my country wines start off a bit chunky with fruit pulp:
> 
> ...



some winne shops have a little U bend made from glass that you plug into a tube so you are not sucking up the heavy sediment .

Love the shape of the fermenter where did you get it from its classic 

Pumpy


----------



## pdilley (19/6/09)

Its a classic demijohn shape -- that is, when you take it out of the basket. I have a lovely 54 litre sized one of hand blown Italian glass. I stuck it on top of my coffee table once and everyone though it was some fancy thing from a European furniture shop! Go figure.

Next time I'm putting flowers in it! 

What I've seen but have not got yet is glass globes with a straight tall cylinder of glass coming out the top like something out of a wizards or witches lab. It was used as a commercial Mead's actual bottle in the stores and looked very noice.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## jarrad (23/6/09)

Yeah - I got it from the homebrew shop. Pretty nice, and a managable size too (15L).

Thanks for the replies. I don't have a racking cane, so i just attached a bit of stiff pipe to the end of my usual plastic tube then sealed the end and melted holes up the sides with a metal skewer. Afterward I thought of an even easier idea - join a plastic burley cage to the end. Might give it a go next time.


----------

